# Why can’t I make an open face spinning reel work right?



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

On one of my ultralight reels, I never could get it to work with 4 lb mono without getting horribly twisted until I got one of these style line spoolers.










If you are spooling a spinning reel from either a fixed spool or one only spinning around 1 axis, the line is getting twisted. Sure, the label facing one way will be less twisting than the other, but it's still twisting either way.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

piketroller said:


> On one of my ultralight reels, I never could get it to work with 4 lb mono without getting horribly twisted until I got one of these style line spoolers.
> 
> View attachment 836186
> 
> ...


Why is this better than a kid with a pencil?


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

sureshot006 said:


> Why is this better than a kid with a pencil?


Because it spins the spool on two axes while spooling. The spool not only rotates to pay out line, but it spins on another axis in sync with the bail going around which is where the twists come from. It takes some practice to get it to work right, but I've seen a huge improvement with really light line - 4 lb mono and 5 & 8 pound braid.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

piketroller said:


> Because it spins the spool on two axes while spooling. The spool not only rotates to pay out line, but it spins on another axis in sync with the bail going around which is where the twists come from. It takes some practice to get it to work right, but I've seen a huge improvement with really light line - 4 lb mono and 5 & 8 pound braid.


Works great until the first retrieve?


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

sureshot006 said:


> Works great until the first retrieve?


Works great on all casts. With my ultralight I used to be able to get about 30 casts before the 4 pound mono would snarl spooling the traditional way. Probably respooled it half a dozen times. After using that new contraption last summer, I've got dozens of hours casting with it without issue. I see a big improvement with really light braid as well. With the 5 pound stuff, if there's any twist at all and the wind is stronger than a mosquito fart, if the line goes slack, it wraps around the rod tip because it's so light. With heavier line like 10 pound fire line or 6 pound mono, theres not a ton of benefit but it does still help.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

piketroller said:


> Works great on all casts. With my ultralight I used to be able to get about 30 casts before the 4 pound mono would snarl spooling the traditional way. Probably respooled it half a dozen times. After using that new contraption last summer, I've got dozens of hours casting with it without issue. I see a big improvement with really light braid as well. With the 5 pound stuff, if there's any twist at all and the wind is stronger than a mosquito fart, if the line goes slack, it wraps around the rod tip because it's so light. With heavier line like 10 pound fire line or 6 pound mono, theres not a ton of benefit but it does still help.


It just seems by this logic almost all twist is caused at spooling. Which we know is not true. Starting off with none can't be bad though.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Slimshady said:


> Braid will slide on the spool unless it has something to "grab" onto. Most of the newer reels provide that on their spools now.


A good knot will prevent braid slipping no matter which spool you're using. Some of the newer spinners have rubber on the spool to keep braid from slipping but it's more a band-aid for those that are overly reliant on the arbor knot. Most use arbor knots for tying line to the spool regardless if it's mono, fluoro, or braid. While an arbor is fine for nylon lines, with braid you want to use a uni-knot. I like to wrap the line 4 times around the spool then terminate with the uni. It holds tight and doesn't slip one bit once cinched down.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

piketroller said:


> On one of my ultralight reels, I never could get it to work with 4 lb mono without getting horribly twisted until I got one of these style line spoolers.
> 
> View attachment 836186
> 
> ...


Can you adjust tension on this device? I assume it works for larger bulk spools as well?


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Fishndude said:


> You don't suppose God is trying to tell you to try Golf, instead of fishing, do you? Mostly kidding.


Kidding..or maybe knot..




tincanary said:


> A good knot will prevent braid slipping no matter which spool you're using. Some of the newer spinners have rubber on the spool to keep braid from slipping but it's more a band-aid for those that are overly reliant on the arbor knot. Most use arbor knots for tying line to the spool regardless if it's mono, fluoro, or braid. While an arbor is fine for nylon lines, with braid you want to use a uni-knot. I like to wrap the line 4 times around the spool then terminate with the uni. It holds tight and doesn't slip one bit once cinched down.


Haven't ever had an issue myself. Always read about it. Have braid on 90% of my rods and haven't ever had em slip. Do the knot then use the sticker that comes with yer line for more assurance !


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

eucman said:


> Can you adjust tension on this device? I assume it works for larger bulk spools as well?


Yeah, you can adjust the tension. That's part of the learning curve to figure out how much tension you need to get it to spin right. 1/4 pound spools will work as long as the hole through the middle is big enough for the cones to sit in it. The one I have doesn't work well with Berkley Big Game spools because the arbor hole is really small.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Did you see what Goooood just did to us man?


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

snortwheeze said:


> Kidding..or maybe knot..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't either but I like to use the uni for insurance purposes.


----------



## whiteymalone (Apr 11, 2021)

sureshot006 said:


> Why is this better than a kid with a pencil?
> I think you hit the nail on the head. If you are spooling a spinning reel with a pencil holding the line spool, you are going to have twisted line every time. The pencil method is for revolving spool reels only (baitcasters, fly reels, centerpins, and trolling reels). Also, close the bail manually. Using the reel handle to close the spool promotes a loose wrap that blows off the reel before the line on top of it does, causing a tangle.


----------



## Wyandotte (Feb 15, 2016)

hypox said:


> .... When fishing a river or trolling, let line out into the water with nothing on the end. Pinch the line with your thumb and index finger just above the reel and wind it back up. The line will untwist in the current ....


One thing I do whenever I put new line on a reel is put a good weight on it. Enough weight to cast it out twice as far as I normally would. Cast it out and back in about a dozen times. Like you said, seems to do a good job untwisting the line.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

To the OP - how any left hands do you have?


----------



## steelhead281 (Feb 1, 2007)

Doughboy1 said:


> I’ve had 7 or 8 of these in the last bunch of years. Never expensive ones. But decent lower end ones. $35…..$40. Some that were rod and reel combos. And no matter which, somewhere around the 30th cast, the line will pop out of the spool from way down in. This involves extensive phucking around or just cutting off a ton of line. Then same thing over and over until I go back to a closed face reel that I can cast endlessly without major problems.
> 
> All I ever use is 2 inch plastic jigs. But no different than the videos I watch of others doing the same thing.
> 
> ...


Make sure you are spooling the line on correctly in the fiorst place. Line on backwards will make this mess. I also suggest making sure there is a little tension on your retrieves. Loose spooling can cause a mess evenuatlly


----------



## TimberTall (Aug 9, 2020)

Pfleuger Presidential……. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Alternatively, learn to use a baitcaster and line twist will be a faint memory. It only takes a trip or two to get the hang of. You'll backlash a lot at the beginning, but that will taper off as you get better. I still backlash from time to time, but they're usually pretty easy to pick out.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

1) Everything folks here have said

2) It's a spinning reel - even if you do everything perfectly, it will still happen occasionally


----------

